# Custom Tank Builders



## AWL25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking for custom tank builders in the New England area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Chris Sherman* is your man:

https://www.facebook.com/shermantanks.co/

He's also here on DB as "Sherman". I think you can find lots of photos of his tanks here. 

You won't regret getting a viv from Chris. One caveat: the last time I spoke with him, at the last Frog Day in NYC, he had a waiting list...


----------



## AWL25 (Jul 19, 2016)

radiata said:


> *Chris Sherman* is your man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I have some tanks from Chris and I talked to him before I posted this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

